# être la coqueluche de



## poldybloom

Hola,

Quisiera traducir la palabra "coqueluche" en castellano, término que se refiere a una cosa o una persona muy de moda. Contexto : « Il était devenu la coqueluche du tout-Paris ».

Gracias por su ayuda !

Esteban


----------



## galizano

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/coqueluche


----------



## poldybloom

Galizano, te agradezco el vínculo, que ya consulté –pero quisiera encontrar un término algo más "divertido" que "preferido"...
Aparte, quisiera más bien traducir "la *nouvelle *coqueluche" ; pero "el nuevo preferido" no me da... ^^ ¿qué te parece?


----------



## Paquita

el nuevo ídolo????????????????


----------



## galizano

El nuevo ojito derecho. Creo haber dado en el clavo,  ja ja ja.


----------



## poldybloom

ídolo me parece bastante apropiado – pero bueno, no se enfaden, pero tampoco me conviene, porque en el verdadero contexto (puse un contexto sencillo, porque pensaba que así sería más fácil –error) se trata de *un objeto*, de una cosa –no de una persona. Por lo que "ídolo" resulta erróneo... ^^
...il s'agit d'une pipe à eau


----------



## poldybloom

mirá que lindo ^^ el "ojito derecho" !!! no conocía, qué chistoso ^^ gracias galizano !!! pero permitime que te pregunte : se puede utilizar para *un objeto *??...


----------



## Marie3933

¿qué te parece "la nueva mascota"?


----------



## poldybloom

mascota no da para un objeto, temo... o sí?


----------



## galizano

poldybloom said:


> mirá que lindo ^^ el "ojito derecho" !!! no conocía, qué chistoso ^^ gracias galizano !!! pero permitime que te pregunte : se puede utilizar para *un objeto *??...


*

 Sí : mira  aquí :http://www.elmundo.es/elmundomotor/2007/12/14/usuarios/1197656347.html


----------



## poldybloom

galizano, sos groso !! ^^ perfecto !! Te agradezco un montón. Que te vaya bien. ^^


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No coincido con vuestro entusiasmo por "el ojito derecho" para traducir la coqueluche. No me parece similar en absoluto. El uso con objetos tampoco es que sea muy normal aunque en el artículo que citas, Galizano, lo han empleado así.

El ojo derecho: La persona más estimada. Manuel seco, Dicccionario fraseológico del españolmactual, Aguilar 2004.

No hay que fíarse de todo lo que se se publica. D'autre part, le manque de contexte détaillé est vraiment pénible.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marie3933

De acuerdo con Gevy. _El ojito derecho_ = "le chouchou", le préféré (dentro de un grupo)


----------



## galizano

El ojo derecho signifie chouchou, mais tout comme en français peut être employé au sens figuré pour parler de choses. Il a le sens d'objet préféré, favori. 
Quant au contexte, le poster nous a dit qu'il s'agissait d'un objet.


----------



## Marie3933

Mais le chouchou/ le préféré de quel groupe d'objets? OK si l'on parle de différents modèles de pipes et celui-là en particulier est le préféré des consommateurs. Mais si ce n'est pas le cas...?


----------



## Philippe Regnard

Je proposerais la "folie" du tout Paris

soit en espagnol: la "locura"


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿El capricho?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

Mi propuesta (en la linea de Philippe), de la que estoy firmemente convencido (para este difuso contexto...):

*...causa furor...*


----------



## Gévy

Hola chlapec:

Coincido plenamente con tu propuesta. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## poldybloom

jaja creo que al final Gevy encontró la mejor traducción !! ^^ El nuevo capricho de la jet-set... Buenísimo ! ^^ El ojito derecho, lo guardo para otra oportunidad ^^ Gracias


----------



## Anate

Hola a todos,
¿Y *fetiche* qué os parece?
saludos


----------

